

Beautiful. Moon orbiting Earth for first time ever - surreal
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/first-video-ever-to-capture-the-moon-rotating-earth-is-1480576442

======
JoeAltmaier
My son worked on Juno while a college student. Very cool to see it's continued
success!

